# Key Colony FLORIDA



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo Boardies,

nachdem nun die schlimmsten Stunden einigermassen überstanden sind und ich wieder hier in Key Colony bin, kommen nun ein paar erfreulichere Dinge ins Anglerboard!  #d 

... erfreulich :c  :c  :c 

Als wir heute mit dem Boot zum Tanken mußten, hat doch tatsächlich mein toller Mann meine NEUE Quantum Crypton Manie zerhackt. Beim andocken hat er einfach vergessen, dass mein Edelteil noch im Rutenhalter steckt.


----------



## Nick_A (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Uiuiui...als ob das Absicht war !!! :c

Und von wegen Petra´s Rute...ich darf jetzt gleich meine Quantum nehmen und unsere Rollen austauschen...dann hat Petra wieder eine "funktionierende" Rute und ich darf dann mit der gekürzten Rute angeln! *** HEUL ***

Nunja...hab ja noch ein paar andere Ruten dabei, aber leider keine adäquate zum Spinnen. Und leider haben die Amis für mich hier nicht wirklich passende .

Die Fischerei hier ist nicht unbedingt "einfach" zu nennen. Wir sehen hier zwar relativ viele Tarpons, Cobias, Barracudas, Stachelrochen, etc...aber fang die mal!!! Entweder hat man gerade nicht den richtigen Köder für die jeweilige Fischart dran, oder aber man hat ein Monovorfach und ein Barracuda oder großer Cobia klatscht drauf (die haben mir Monovorfächer mit bis zu 80lbs in Millisekunden gekappt...und das, obwohl Cobias normalerweise gar keine so scharfen Zähne haben).

Petra hat gestern beim ersten Wurf gleich einen schönen Snapper drangehabt, der ihr aber ebenfalls das 20lbs-Monovorfach gekappt hat :c

Und wenn man dann auf Stahl umstellt, beißen die blöden Teile nicht mehr! DAS IST WIRKLICH ZUM VERRÜCKT WERDEN UND AUS DER HAUT FAHREN !!!

Morgen früh wag ich mal einen Turn auf Dolphin und Wahoo...hoffe, daß das Wetter und die Fischlein mit mir (endlich) gnädig sein werden.

Übrigens...hier bei unserem Teil von Key Colony "direkt vor der Haustüre" ist eine kleine Brücke (mit etwa 50-60m Spannweite)...hier drücken die Gezeiten das gesamte Wasser von ca. 7 km links und ca. 1,5km rechts der Brücke durch...könnt Euch ja wahrscheinlich vorstellen, was da an Wassermassen durchgehen und welche Strömung hier dann herrscht.

...und was macht da "klein Robert" ?!? Natürlich....war ganz alleine auf dem Boot und denke mir "NA, DA VERSUCHS ICH DOCH MAL AUF TARPON"!  :q

--> War eine gaaaaaanz blöde Idee, ca. 60m vor der Brücke zu ankern...mir hätte es beinahe mein (gar nicht so kleines) Boot unter Wasser gezogen!!! 

--> Und das Schlimmste war dann auch noch, gaaanz alleine den Anker wieder hochzuholen UND auch noch gleichzeitig vorwärts zu fahren, da ich den Anker wg. des hohen Drucks sonst gar nicht rausbekommen hätte ! Also Kinder....ja nicht nachmachen !!! :q

Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen immer mal wieder was aktuelles berichten und halte Euch (hoffentlich) auch bald mit schönen Fischbildern/Fängen auf dem Laufenden! 

Grüßle von den traumhaften Keys #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

...hier ein geiles Foto! Es gibt doch tatsächlich Menschen, die noch nichts von der Ebbe gehört haben.  #d  :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hier meine neue Quantum CABO PTs40, echt ein tolles Ding für 200 US $.


----------



## Timmy (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii- bitte gebt uns meeeeeeeeeeeeehr....................#6 

Die schönen Bilder und die Story mit den durchgebissenen Vorfächern verursachen schon wieder ein leichtes Kribbeln im Bauch......

Also, bitte sorgt für einen kleinen Magendurchbruch und stellt noch ein paar Bilder rein!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wir beneiden Euch,

Timmy mit Smutje#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii- bitte gebt uns meeeeeeeeeeeeehr....................#6
> 
> Die schönen Bilder und die Story mit den durchgebissenen Vorfächern verursachen schon wieder ein leichtes Kribbeln im Bauch......
> 
> ...



Hi Timmy,

so schnell wie die Dinger das Vorfach durchbeissen kann ich gar nicht fotografieren (oder sollen wir mal eine zerfledderte Anglerschnur reinstellen  :q ) Echt, es ist ein Wahnsinn! Manchmal sitzt du ne Stunde ohne einen Biss und dann springt genau vor dir ein Tarpon aus dem Wasser hoch und zeigt dir den Stinkefinger, als wollte er sagen HEY HERE I AM!

Wir fahren jetzt gleich raus und vielleicht gibt es dann schöne Stories und Bilder!  |wavey:


----------



## Jirko (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

...nettes zwischenresümee von euch beiden turteltauben  @nick: der griff der quantum crypton hat jetzt schonemal´n perfektes jerkmaß... muttu nur noch´n neuen blank raufbappen :q...

...und dein ankererlebnis ist ja auch vom feinsten ... gut, daß du den kahn noch rückwärtig bewegen konntest... nebst ankerhole... hätte ich gerne mal gesehen... ne quadratur des kreises iss dagegen wahrscheinlich kinderkagge ...

...vielen dank für euren kurzen zwischenbericht... drück euch beiden die däumlein, daß´s besser wird #6

@petra - multiple gratulatione für die neue cabo #6


----------



## Timmy (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Ein ganz großes Petri Heil !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6  

Übrigens: Finde Deine Signatur einfach nur schön!!!!!!:l


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Danke Timmy!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

...ohne Worte und leider auch noch ohne weltbewegenden Biss.  #c


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Sind ja traumhafte Bilder die wir hier zu sehen bekommen. #6 
Machst als Anglerin ne richtig nette Figur Petra. #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Danke Micha!

Haben jetzt unsere Vorfächer neu konstruiert, da die Strömung hier ziemlich stark ist.

Gehen nun zu Bett, während ihr bereits ans Aufstehen und Malochen denkt.

Bis bald!


----------



## Gunnar (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

@ Fischmäulchen,|wavey: 


super Bilder, ich komm wieder ins träumen. Ich glaub, ich werde nächstes Jahr zu Ostern mein Versprechen an meine Familiy einlösen und mit ihr nach Florida fliegen.:g :g 
Schlaft gut,

Gunnar


----------



## Big Fins (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi, versucht doch mal Hardmono, soll eigentlich Bissfest sein. Auf jedenfall einen Versuch wert, kostet auch nicht die Welt.
Schöne Bilder ( vom Boot und Wasser :q ), wo ist der Fisch hehe ??

PS: mit dem Boot einfach erstmal die Position halten und wenn die Strömung nachläßt den Anker einholen. Sollte eigentlich genug Speed haben das Boot richtig


----------



## Volker2809 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi Robert, 

das mit dem Fisch wird sich schon noch ergeben. Vielleicht können wir aus Deutschland noch was an Equipment mitbringen um Eure Fangergebnisse zu puschen? Wie wärs z.B. mit Boillies , Mistwürmern:q  oder Frolic am Haarvorfach#6 ??? 

Laß Dich nicht ärgern, das wird schon noch. Wenn Ihr noch was braucht, dann sag noch rechtzeitig Bescheid!

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## wodibo (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Es gibt doch in den Staaten so einen ultradünnen Stahldraht (ich komm jetzt nicht auf den Namen). Der sollte eigentlich den Bara nicht stören und die Zähnchen aushalten :m
Viel Glück noch Euch zwei Beiden #6


----------



## Nick_A (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, versucht doch mal Hardmono, soll eigentlich Bissfest sein. Auf jedenfall einen Versuch wert, kostet auch nicht die Welt.
> Schöne Bilder ( vom Boot und Wasser :q ), wo ist der Fisch hehe ??



Du bist vielleicht witzig !!! :c 

Ich stelle hier doch keine Fotos aus der Kinderstube rein !!! #d  |uhoh: 

Der bisher größte (erfolgreich angelandete) Fisch war ein Red Snapper mit gerademal "Anlandemaß" von 14 Inch...datt is echt zum Heulen ! Wobei schon einige viiiiieeel Größere dran waren (sowohl Cobias, Barras und große Snapper)...aber wie gesagt...entweder zerstören die blöden Teile meine etwas dünneren Vorfächer oder aber beißen nicht auf die passenden Vorfächer!  |gr:  |rolleyes 

Blöderweise habe ich natürlich NICHT mein Hardmono mitgenommen...und sowas verkaufen die hier leider nicht. Dünnes Stahl...jupp habe ich dabei ... aber selbst da sind die Nasenbären scheu wie irgendwas.

Alleine gestern haben mehrere Barracudas (bis zu ca. 90cm - 1m) meine Köderfischlis von ALLEN Seiten mehrere Sekunden angeschaut haben nochmals eine Ehrenrunde gedreht um sich die Teile wieder anzusehen, um anschließend mit einem KOPFSCHÜTTELN (!!!!!!!!!!!) abzudrehen und in der Tiefe zu verschwinden!!! :r  |krach: 

Also Volker...wenn Du noch irgendwo in Deutschland Hardmono mit mindestens 18kg Reißfestigkeit auftreiben könntest, dann hätten wir hier eine Chance auf die blöden Teile!  :m

Grüßle an Euch alle #h
Robert


----------



## Volker2809 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

@Robert:

Dürfte ich wohl beim Gerlinger bekommen, oder??? #c   Bring ich mit!! #6 

Gruß,
Volker


----------



## Volker2809 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hab gerade in Scheinfeld angerufen. Die haben eine Hardmono von Sänger mit Reißfestigkeit von 26,3 Kg auf Lager#6 . Ist die niedrigste Reißfestigkeit. 
Reicht die aus oder soll ich noch was stabileres mitbringen??

Gruß,
Volker#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gerade in Scheinfeld angerufen. Die haben eine Hardmono von Sänger mit Reißfestigkeit von 26,3 Kg auf Lager#6 . Ist die niedrigste Reißfestigkeit.
> Reicht die aus oder soll ich noch was stabileres mitbringen??
> 
> Gruß,
> Volker#h



Hi Volker,

laut Rob müßte dies ausreichen!  :g


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi All!

Also, ein neuer Tag und vielleicht auch neues Glück!!! #c 

 #d  #d  #d  #d 

Ne, ne, ne .... da bekomme ich für meine zerstörte Quantum, Robbies Teilchen (auch ne Quantum), bestückt mit meiner Cabo. 

Da überlasse ich mal 5 Minuten meine Angel meinem Mann und was passiert beim Drill *QUANTUM-BRUCH*!!!!! :c  :c  :c  Kurz unterhalb der Steckverbindung. So ein Shit!

Ja verflixt nochmal, was hab ich denn für ein Anglerpech mit meiner Ruten-Cabo-Kombination!  :r


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

O mei Petra...dat iss ja wirklich Pech.

Oder aber der Robert will nicht Verlierer werden.   :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Nun ein paar Fotos zum Reinschnuppern, der Text folgt heute Abend, denn wir wollen wieder raus!  #6

So sieht es aus, wenn die Flut unterhalb der Brücke einherrauscht!

Sitze hier am Boden vor meinem Laptop - und schwanke immer noch vor mich hin  #c  Hat da jemand einen Tip, dass ich das schneller in den Griff bekomme!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Ist ne Sache der Gewöhnung.Mancher gewöhnt sich aber nie daran.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Robert´s Erfolg!


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Na Klasse...nun müssen sie nur noch größer werden.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

... ohne Worte !  :c


----------



## Lechfischer (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Angelt ihr eigentlich auch in den Flats auf Tarpon,Bonefish...?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

... Frauchen´s kleiner Erfolg!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Lechfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Angelt ihr eigentlich auch in den Flats auf Tarpon,Bonefish...?




Nein, da wir für das Boot 3 feet Tiefgang brauchen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Na Petra...der Anfang ist gemacht.Weiter so und zeig es Robert.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

... und ihr werdet es nicht glauben! Barracudas die unser Boot umkreisen, unsere Köderfische zerfleddern (siehe Foto2) und trotzdem von uns bisher nicht erfolgreich gefangen werden konnten. Bootsblick auf einen über 1 m langen Cuda (siehe Foto1)

Robert hat jetzt aber gerade einige Stahlvorfächer für superscheue Cudas gebastelt. (siehe Foto3)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

... so zum Ende unser Haustierchen. Melden uns heute abend mit Text wieder (wenn´s bei euch wieder tiefste Nacht ist).

Gruss Fischmäulchen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

@Micha

Werde mein Bestes geben! Rob flucht schon ein wenig, weil´s nicht so geht wie er will!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hallo Micha,

Rob hat es sich zu Herzen genommen und einen wunderschönen Red Grouper gelandet ( ;+ ? ;+ ). Who knows further details  #c


----------



## Nick_A (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hihi...der Fänger weiß natürlich die Details  :q

Gefangen habe ich das schöne Teilchen auf einen ganzen Squid auf einem 4/0er-Haken in ca. 25ft Tiefe...nur ca. 150-200m entfernt vom Strand in einem stark durchströmten Teil (wir hatten übrigens zu dem Zeitpunkt ablaufendes Wasser).

Jungejunge...der hat an der Rute schon mächtig gezerrt...wobei, die Big Baitrunner L hat irgendwie trotzdem nur drüber lächeln können. 

Beim Wiegen (mit elektronischer Waage) stellte sich dann raus, daß das Kerlchen immerhin 11 Pfund (deutsche Pfund und nicht amerikanische  ) hatte....na immerhin schonmal zweistellig ! 

Vor diesem etwas größeren Grouper konnte ich zusätzlich nochmals einen gleichen anlanden (mit ca. 2,5kg...geschätzt, nicht gewogen). Ich nehme an, daß es sich um einen Red Grouper handelt...was meint Ihr ?!?


Einen Barracuda konnte ich auch noch mit einem (natürlich lebenden) Köderfisch bezierzen ! 

Mit einem gerademal 9kg Stahlvorfach (mit 20cm relativ kurz) ist er auch nicht gaaaanz so misstrausisch gewesen. Dieser Vorgang ist immer was gaaaanz Besonderes, da die Teilchen immer seeehr kurz vor dem Boot zuschlagen (nur ca. 1-5m entfernt) und man dadurch natürlich alles bestens beobachten kann!!!

*Habe ihn so ca. 50m abziehen lassen, dann langsam wieder Fühlung aufgenommen und einen kurzen Anschlag gesetzt...Widerstand gemerkt uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund ......... Fluppppp...WEG WAR ER WIEDER !!! :c :c :c*

*"Datt gibt et doch net" habe ich mir wiedermal gedacht ! Watt war denn nun schon wieder falsch ?!? * 

Beim Rauskurbeln der Schnurreste (natürlich ohne Haken, KöFi und Fangerfolg) stellt sich dann raus, daß der Nasenbär es irgendwie geschafft hat, das Monovorfach kurz nach dem Wirbel zu knacken......das (zusätzliche) Monovorfach war ÜBER ZWEI METER LANG !!! Wie in alles in der Welt hat er das denn wieder geschafft ?!? :c:c

15cm Köfi + 20 cm Stahlvorfach + 3 cm Wirbel + knapp 1,8m (Zusatz-)Monovorfach = 3,15m !!! ***KOPFSCHÜTTEL***

Aber ich bleibe dran !!!  :q

Grüßle von den traumhaften Keys #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

P.S.:

Ist übrigens gar nicht so einfach so einen Grouper in der einen Hand zu halten und dannn auch noch ein halbwegs vernünftiges Selbstporträt zu schießen!


----------



## Karstein (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Paddy mag USA nich...Solche rassistischen Schilder am Strand...


----------



## Big Fins (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> *Habe ihn so ca. 50m abziehen lassen, dann langsam wieder Fühlung aufgenommen und einen kurzen Anschlag gesetzt...Widerstand gemerkt uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund ......... Fluppppp...WEG WAR ER WIEDER !!! :c :c :c*
> 
> *"Datt gibt et doch net" habe ich mir wiedermal gedacht ! Watt war denn nun schon wieder falsch ?!? *
> 
> Beim Rauskurbeln der Schnurreste (natürlich ohne Haken, KöFi und Fangerfolg) stellt sich dann raus, daß der Nasenbär es irgendwie geschafft hat, das Monovorfach kurz nach dem Wirbel zu knacken......das (zusätzliche) Monovorfach war ÜBER ZWEI METER LANG !!! Wie in alles in der Welt hat er das denn wieder geschafft ?!? :c:c 15cm Köfi + 20 cm Stahlvorfach + 3 cm Wirbel + knapp 1,8m (Zusatz-)Monovorfach = 3,15m !!! ***KOPFSCHÜTTEL***


 
ganz einfach, in den 50m hat der Fischi sich den Köderfisch schon soweit reingewürgt, daß das Stahlvorfach auch im Maul verschwunden ist :q .
Der Rest erklärt sich selbst, viel Glück  
PS schöne Bilder vom Wasser ( Brücke ) und Fischli |rolleyes

*EDIT*
Wollt Ihr echt einen Baracuda absichtlich fangen?? uhi mutig, ein um sich schnappendes Fischlein ins doch kleine Boot zu nehmen hehe :q . 
Aber zur Not ist der Weg ins Wasser ja kurz, viel Glück #6


----------



## guifri (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

hi,

glückwunsch zum grouper.

ist defintiv ein red grouper.

mindestmaß ist 2o inches!

die diversen maße und techniques sind hier nachzulesen

http://www.florida-outdoors.com/fsgroup.htm

mmh.. bezüglich der barracudas müsste euer tackle ausreichend sein...vielleicht nicht so lange schlucken lassen, damit der cuda möglichst vorne gehakt wird?


----------



## Lechfischer (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Probiert es doch mal irgendwo auf Tarpone!Des sind wahre Monster!Da auf den Keys gibt es doch viele davon!


----------



## ullsok (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hallo ihr beiden,

das mit dem Tarpon bekommen wir sicher noch hin #6 

Hast du meine PM bekommen, Robert?

Wie ich auf den Bildern gesehen habe habt ihr ja schon die richtige Stelle gefunden - die Strömung ist wirklich gewaltig und mit dem Boot auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. Ich habe mir mal den Gezeitenkalender angeschaut, heute war/ist die beste Zeit zwischen 4:00 und 6:00 Uhr morgens, in den kommenden Tagen dann immer ca. 45 min später. Sobald es hell wird könnt ihr zusammenpacken, dann geht nichts mehr. Ab morgen wird es dann auch abends interessant (low tide 8.28PM).

Zum Fischen:
Von der in Steinpackung auf der rechten Seite (in Strömungsrichtung) mit einem Hydro Tiger oder Crystal Minnow mit ca. 5-10m Vorlage zwischen den 1. und 2. Pfosten werfen - die Fische stehen im Schatten vor der Brücke.
Wichtig: Bremse schön zumachen :q 

Ansonsten seit ihr ja auch nicht weit von der 7-mile Bridge weg, versucht es doch mal in dem Gebiet um Sunshine Key, entweder vor der Brücke mit Anker und Köderfisch/Krabben oder nach den umherziehenden Tarponschwärmen Ausschau halten und dann einen Gufi (Storm oder DOA Terroeyes) mit etwas Vorlage vor den Schwarm werfen.

Schnur und Vorfach:
PowerPro 30lb o.ä. und ein 1,50 -2m Fluorocarbonvorfach min. 60lb, Verbindung Schnur-Vorfach mit Albright Special Knoten - kein Wirbel!

Ciao


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

das sieht ja mittlerweile nach viel Spaß aus bei euch.

Bin schon ein bischen neidisch.

Weiter so mit den schönen Bildern.

Wünsch euch die 1-Meter Baracudas ans Geschirr:q #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Na Klasse...langsam wird es ja. #6 
Und nun du Petra...zeigs ihm.   #h


----------



## Anni (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

hei petra und robert|wavey: 

das ist ja eine tolle sache und diese bilder sind toll da kann man richtig dabei sein OHHHH wie schöööön#6 #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Das ist aber weit im Süden wo es immer warm ist Anni.   :q  :q


----------



## Nick_A (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber weit im Süden wo es immer warm ist Anni.   :q  :q




Stimmt Micha!

84 °F / 28 °C


----------



## Nick_A (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Schreib jetzt unter Rob´s Anmeldung - Jungs ihr glaubt es nicht - Rob hat heute zwei Ruten versemmelt  #d  :q  #d  :q  #d 

Beide sind beim Drill abgbrochen (angeblich beim kleinen Fischli). Eine konnten wir bei Boaters World anstandslos umtauschen, die Andere wird in Deutschland reklamiert.

Ich denke Nick_A wird hierzu noch seinen persönlichen Text hinzufügen (zwecks Männerehre  ;+ )

Lieben Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Nick_A (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Jetzt schreibt mein Frauchen unter meinem Account auch noch so eine Unverschämtheit hier rein !!! ***GGGGRRRRRRRR***

Tatsache ist, daß eine Rute im Drill mit einem kleine Red Grouper gebrochen ist und die andere bereits am Griff unten gebrochen war und beim Auswerfen von einem Yo-Zuri-Popper auch noch zusätzlich OBEN gebrochen ist !!!! DATT GIBT ES DOCH NICHT !!!

Ich muß an dieser Stelle mal betonen, daß ich in meiner gesamten Anglerlaufbahn noch NIIIIIEEEEEMALS eine einzige Rute gehabt habe, die gebrochen ist...und in diesem Urlaub jetzt bereits 4 (!!!) Rutenbrüche...wie gesagt eine davon gleich zweimal ! :c

Die eine Rute habe ich natürlich gleich zu Boaters World gefahren und sofort eine Ersatzrute erhalten.

Vorhin haben wir dann auch gleich noch zwei relativ günstige Ersatz-Spinnruten für unsere Quantums erworben.

-->  By the way: Ich habe hier noch derzeit 3 (!) Ultimate-Ruten dabei. 2 Hardcore-Standups (30 und 50lbs) und eine Hardcore Catfish. BEIDE VERRICHTEN ANSTANDSLOS UND ZUVERLÄSSIG IHRE ARBEIT !!! 

Der heutige Angeltag war nicht so berrauschend. Heute morgen bin ich etwas weiter rausgefahren und war auf große Grouper aus. Wind und Wellen waren allerdings etwas heftig (was mich aber nicht abgehalten hat  ) ... und wirklich willig waren die Grouper dann auch nicht! 

Inshore war es da doch einiges ruhiger...aber meine gliebten Barracudas haben sich heute nicht mal blicken lassen.

Morgen (gaaanz früh...wenn Petra nicht mal wieder verpennt) werden wir versuchen einen Tarpon zu ärgern...mal schauen, ob es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Jetblack (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi Ihr zwei ...



> By the way: Ich habe hier noch derzeit 3 (!) Ultimate-Ruten dabei. 2 Hardcore-Standups (30 und 50lbs) und eine Hardcore Catfish. BEIDE VERRICHTEN ANSTANDSLOS UND ZUVERLÄSSIG IHRE ARBEIT !!!



.... das sollte heute bis zu 4 Uhr Tee reichen  wenn Du danach wieder zu Boaters World fährst .... Das mit der Fin-Nor® Ahab war ernst gemeint


----------



## guifri (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

@robert
jetz weiß ich, warum du so viel zeug mitgeschleppt hast.................


Du warst zu faul, in deutschland sperrmüll anzumelden  :q *lol*

nee, nee, nee, das artet ja irgendwie in eine materialschlacht aus.

Kann es sein, dass der Flieger über Deinen Rutenkoffer gerollt ist???

Gibt´s doch gar nicht, so viele Rutenbrüche.

Petra, gib ihm bloß nicht mehr dein Angelzeug in die Finger. Der Robert muss irgendwas an den Händen haben.  

Jetzt mal Spaß beiseite, ich wünsche Euch mächtig viel Petri Heil. Irgendwie ist es auch beruhigend, dass einem die Fische nicht gleich ins Boot springen sondern dass man sie "erarbeiten" muss.

Ich hoffe aber, dass es mit dem Tarpon noch klappt. Dann könnt Ihr mir erzählen, wie das geht ...


----------



## Volker2809 (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Guten Morgen Ihr Zwei|wavey: 

Das hört sich aber nicht gut an mit den Rutenbrüchen. Mensch Robert, ich hab gestern die Hardmono besorgt und Du machst alle Ruten kaputt . Wie sollen wir denn dann noch gemeinsam angeln können:q ? 
Haben heute unseren letzten Arbeitstag!! Noch 2 Tage bis zum Abflug#6 !
Wenn Ihr noch was aus Deutschland braucht, dann sagt es jetzt! Ruten kann ich keine mitbringen, denn ich hab noch keinen Plano Rutenkoffer #d . 

Viel Erfolg bei Eurer heutigen Suche nach dem Tarpon. #h 

Gruß aus Nürnberg, 

Volker


----------



## wodibo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi Ihr 2 Beiden :m

wieso versucht Ihr es nicht mal mit Schleppen auf die Barras???
Ich hab mit 24iger Rappalawobbler in hellblau, swimming, 1,5 - 2 Meter Stahlvorfach und *schwarzen* Wirbeln ganz gut Erfolg gehabt.
Die Geschwindigkeit war so hoch das die Wobbler geradeso nicht aus dem Wasser gesprungen sind. Das gab endgeile Angriffe und nette Bisspuren im Holz  |uhoh: 
War zwar in Asien aber das dürfte ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Jetblack (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

@wodibo - ich glaub nicht, das Robert überhaupt wirklich einen fangen will (er tut ja alles, um das zu vermeiden - Ruten töten, kurze Vorfächer, etc...)....

Der Mann hat einfach ANGST


----------



## wodibo (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @wodibo - ich glaub nicht, das Robert überhaupt wirklich einen fangen will (er tut ja alles, um das zu vermeiden - Ruten töten, kurze Vorfächer, etc...)....
> 
> Der Mann hat einfach ANGST



Auch ne Möglichkeit :q

Aber Angst hätte ich auch ein bissel. Allein im Boot den Wolf des Meeres zu handeln sorgt schon für chronisches Aftersausen  |uhoh: 
Die Boys hatten jedesmal nen Heidenrespekt und haben die Fischlis verprügelt bis kein Zucker mehr zu sehen war. Erst dann wurden sie vom Gaff gelöst :m


----------



## Nick_A (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihr zwei ...
> 
> 
> 
> .... das sollte heute bis zu 4 Uhr Tee reichen  wenn Du danach wieder zu Boaters World fährst .... Das mit der Fin-Nor® Ahab war ernst gemeint




Hi Nick, #h

wir haben uns doch gestern wieder drei Ruten besorgt...sind also wieder vollständig bestückt (bis heute nachmittag um 4 Uhr  ).

Zur Fin-Nor: Bei Boaters World HATTEN sie letztes Jahr noch Fin-Nor-Rollen im Angebot...mittlereweile bekommen sie wohl aber keine Lieferungen mehr. :c

-->Auch bei anderen Händlern sieht es diesbezgl. seeeehr mau aus.


----------



## Nick_A (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> @robert
> jetz weiß ich, warum du so viel zeug mitgeschleppt hast.................
> 
> 
> Du warst zu faul, in deutschland sperrmüll anzumelden  :q *lol*



Die Ruten waren ALLESAMT BRANDNEU UND UNGEFISCHT !!!!!!! :c :c

Bis auf die Ultimate eben...das sind alte (sehr geliebte) Bekannte! :q 



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe aber, dass es mit dem Tarpon noch klappt. Dann könnt Ihr mir erzählen, wie das geht ...



Jupp...datt hoff ich auch! 

Mit den Tipps von Uwe und anderen wird´s schon noch klappen. #t  |uhoh:


----------



## Nick_A (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> @wodibo - ich glaub nicht, das Robert überhaupt wirklich einen fangen will (er tut ja alles, um das zu vermeiden - Ruten töten, kurze Vorfächer, etc...)....
> 
> Der Mann hat einfach ANGST



ÜSCH ´abe doch gar kein Auto....ääääääääääh keine Angst 

Datt klappt schon noch...und wenn ich mit ´nem Filetiermesser bewaffnet ins Wasser springen muß und dann einen auf diese Art und Weise erlege!!! :q

Tatsächlich habe ich es bisher noch nicht mit Wobblern/Schleppen auf die Barracudas versucht...datt werde ich doch nachher gleich austesten und heute abend berichten ! :m

Viele Grüße an Euch alle #h

Capt. Robert from Key Colony


----------



## Fischmäulchen (13. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Ihr Zwei|wavey:
> 
> Das hört sich aber nicht gut an mit den Rutenbrüchen. Mensch Robert, ich hab gestern die Hardmono besorgt und Du machst alle Ruten kaputt . Wie sollen wir denn dann noch gemeinsam angeln können:q ?
> Haben heute unseren letzten Arbeitstag!! Noch 2 Tage bis zum Abflug#6 !
> ...



Hallo Volker & Alex,

vielen Dank wir brauchen nichts aus Deutschland. Robert wird bereits in allen umliegenden Läden der rote Teppich ausgelegt  :q  :q  :q .

Heute ist es sehr stark windig, somit starker Wellengang, jedoch 80° F/28° C! Bisse gab es jetzt nur bis ca. 14 Uhr (anscheinend halten die Fischlis Siesta #d ). Somit fahren wir erst wieder gegen 17 Uhr (bei euch 23 Uhr) raus.

Freuen uns schon auf das erste Boardietreffen auf den Keys! |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Schleppt mal mit 20-Meter-Abständen (30, 50, 70, 90 Meter hinterm Boot) . Wenn Ihr wisst wo die Barras stehen, dann mehrmals über die Points fahren. Je nachdem wie neugierig sie sind werden sie bei einer Rute einsteigen. 
Achja, nicht warten, sondern sofort knallhart anschlagen und die anderen Ruten einholen.


----------



## Volker2809 (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hallo, 

nachdem nun alle Koffer gepackt sind und wir uns noch die letzten Gedanken machen was wir wohl vergessen haben, möchten wir uns schon mal hier nach Florida verabschieden. Endlich gehts los, die letzten Tage haben sich ganz schön gezogen!! 
Morgen früh gehts erst mal Richtung Frankfurt Flughafen und dann gegen Mittag ab nach Orlando mit Zwischenstop in Atlanta. 
@Petra und Robert: Haltet Euch den Dienstag Abend frei!! Wir wollen frischen Fisch, egal woher! 

@Daniel: Auch Du hast es bald geschafft. Wir sehen uns auf Cape Coral!! 

Bis bald, 

Volker und Alex


----------



## Timmy (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Viel Spaß wünschen wir Euch!!

Bitte eßt die Spareribs von Rib-city für mich und ne 6er Box Donuts für Smutje.|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hallo Volker & Alex,

wir wünschen einen guten Flug und eine gute Anreise auf die Keys. Dienstagabend ist gefixt! Es gibt ein tolles Fishrestaurant in Marathon (Rob hatte Carlic-Golden-Crabs "all you can eat - no limit" gefuttert). Hier müßte man jedoch bereits um 7 pm vor Ort sein. Urriges Ambiente, direkt am Meer, Finger food und man kann smoken  #6 . Hier ist alles total relaxed.

@Timmy

Mal schauen was noch alles rein paßt, denn ich habe bestimmt schon 5 kg zugenommen. Jedoch .... den Wunsch von ner 6er Box Donuts für Smutje wäre überlegenswert. #h Wobei ich gerade wieder einen New York Style Cheesecake verdrücke.

Heute waren wir auf dem Marathon Offshore Grand Prix 
World-class high-speed powerboats compete in the waters surrounding Marathon and the historic Seven Mile Bridge. Megageil und super laut! Fotos folgen.... #6 

http://www.keysoffshore.com/

Morgen wird Rob eine Fishingtour mit einem Guide durchführen (mal schauen, ob er was lernen kann  :q  :q  :q )


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

... hier ein Vorgeschmack!


----------



## Timmy (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> ... hier ein Vorgeschmack!


 
Genial!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das mit den Donuts sag ich Smutje lieber net:q :q , sonst sabbert die mir das Kissen voll!!!!!

Weiterhin viel Spaß!!!!!!!!!
Wie lange "dürft" Ihr denn noch bleiben?

Grüße von zwei latent neidischen Nürnbergern#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi Timmy,

wir sind noch eine Woche hier  :q !


----------



## Regentaucher (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi ihr beiden: Wow, da wird man ja wirklich neidisch wenn man die Fotos sieht... :l 

Wünsch euch noch tolle Tage in den Keys und fette Fische :q 

stellt doch noch ein paar Pics rein #h am besten von den Tarpoons die Ihr noch fangen wollt :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

... also Tarpon pics hab ich NOCH nicht!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

.. jedoch Rob, wie er gerade seine REHABILITATIONS-TEXTE ins Anglerboard schiebt!  :q  :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

.... meine neue Rute "OKUMA", die ich nun ganz ganz weit weg von Rob plaziere! |uhoh:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

und ein paar vom RACE |wavey:


----------



## Nick_A (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hi Boardies #h

mal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht der Angelei der letzten beiden Tage:  

Gestern abend hat es ENDLICH geklappt !!!!  |stolz:  :z  |jump: 

Mir ist einer der schon lange "verfolgten", großen Barracudas an den Haken gegangen !!! ***JUBEL***

Wie bisher auch schon immer war ein Anlocken der Teilchen nur möglich, indem ich den (lebenden) Snapper erstmal ca. 50 m von der Strömung abtreiben habe lassen und dann schnell (an der Oberfläche) herangezogen/eingekurbelt habe. Anschließend MUß man den KöFi aus dem Wasser holen....2-5 Sekunden IM BOOT (!) behalten und dann mit einem lauten Platschen direkt hinter dem Motor wieder ins Wasser "releasen" / aufklatschen lassen....

-->Der Angriff kommt dann immer unmittelbar ! Die Barracudas kommen superschnell unterhalb vom Boot hervor, begutachten kurz den Köder und schnappen entweder zu oder aber drehen 1-2 Ehrenrunden, um dann mit einem Kopfschütteln (wirklich wahr  ) wieder zu verschwinden.

Beim ersten Angriff hat sich der Barracuda den Köfi direkt vom Haken heruntergeholt....beim zweiten Köfi (ca. 20min später) war es dann soweit. Alles hat geklappt...der Barracuda hat diesmal den Fisch genommen...ich habe NICHT sofort einen Anhieb gemacht, sondern den Fisch erstmal 30-40m ziehen lassen, um dann Fühlung aufzunehmen und einen beherzten Anschlag zu setzen!  :g 

Es hat alles gepaßt, der Haken saß, das Stahlvorfach hielt und er hatte nicht zu tief geschluckt....nachdem er den Druck durch den Anhieb bemerkt hat, hat er sofort zum Sprung angesetzt! Mannometer war ich überrascht, als der Barra über 0,5m in der Luft waagrecht stand, um dann mit einem lauten Klatschen wieder im Wasser zu landen und sofort in die andere Richtung zu flitzen......WOW !!!  :k 

...Jungejunge, was war der schnell...ich konnte gerade noch etwas Spannung auf der Schnur halten, als er von der linken Seite des Bootes auf die rechte Seite geflitzt ist. Als dann aber die Schnur wieder mehr Spannung hatte, hat er wieder sofort zum Sprung angesetzt und ist wieder mit einer unglaublichen Geschwindigkeit nach links geschossen, um dann (wieder mit steigendem Druck) aus dem Wasser abzuheben, mit einem lauten Klatschen aufzusetzen, um wieder auf die andere Seite (beinahe in Lichtgeschwindigkeit  ) zu ziehen.

Ich kann gar nicht genung die Geschwindigkeit seiner Richtungswechsel betonen und davon (und von den wundervollen Sprüngen) zu schwärmen. Ich nehme mal an, daß er so ca. 10-15 Sprünge vollführt hat, bis ich ihn langsam ans Boot ziehen konnte. :m

Eigentlich wollte ich ja noch ein kurzes Foto schießen, greife hierzu zu Digicam und Gaff (gleichzeitig, da Petra leider nicht mit an Bord war), während ich den Barra mit der Angel in der rechten Hand auf Spannung halte....und wie ihr vermutlich ahnen werdet, geht sowas nicht gut...der Druck hat etwas zu sehr nachgelassen und der Fisch konnte (direkt an der Seite des Bootes) ausschlitzen.

Naja, wenigstens mußte ich nicht selbst den Haken aus diesem Höllen-Schlund rausziehen.  :m

Ich schätze, daß der Barracuda etwas über einen Meter hatte und hoffe, daß beim nächsten mal Fischmäulchen dabei ist, um dann auch ein Foto zu schießen. Vielleicht steigt so ein Teilchen ja auch bei ihr ein und ich mache dann die Fotos !  |supergri 

PS. "Schleppen auf die Barras" ...mehrmals versucht, aber entweder an den vielen Resten der Wedlines gescheitert, die sich immer wieder in den Wobbler gesammelt haben, oder aber es wollte (egal bei welcher Geschwindigkeit und mit welchen Wobblern auch immer) keiner einsteigen. 

Ich nehme mal an, daß die Barras auf die von Anglern zurückgesetzten Snapper und sonstige Fische als Nahrung spezialisiert haben.

Heute morgen hat dann endlich der Wind der letzten Tage nachgelassen (war in den letzten Tagen bis zu 25 Meilen in  der Stunde)...und da ist -aufgrund des Wellenganges- gar nicht an ein weites herausfahren zu denken...dazu ist ein 19-Fuß-Boot doch zu klein 

Wie gesagt hat der Wind heute nachgelassen (auf 5-10 mph) und ich war bis nachmittags "draußen"...Angeln auf kleineren Platteaus zwischen 8 und 15m-Tiefe.

Fangerfolg waren mehrere schöne Snapper (Red, Yellowtail und Grey) bis ca. 2kg, ca. 20 Red Grouper (der Größte mit 6,5 kg) und zwei kleinere Black Grouper.

--> Alles in allem also garnet so schlecht...insbesondere der große Red Grouper hat mächtig Laune am (relativ) leichten Gerät gemacht! :m

Fotos hierzu stelle ich (bzw. Petra) dann morgen rein!!!

Wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Abend (upps...Ihr müßt ja bald alle wieder aufstehen und zum Arbeiten gehen  ).

Viele Grüße aus Marathon / Key Colony #h
Robert


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Hallo Nick_a + Fischmäulchen

schöner Bericht, jetzt warten wir auf noch schönere Fotos.
Viel Spaß noch euch beiden.


----------



## Regentaucher (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

jep, bin auch schon gespannt auf die Fotos.

Klasse Story und prima Fänge - dickes Petri zum dem Barra#r 

Bei diesen Windstärken wäre ich allerdings auch zu Hause geblieben - zwecks Mexicanischem Würfelhusten |uhoh:  :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



> Bei diesen Windstärken wäre ich allerdings auch zu Hause geblieben - zwecks Mexicanischem Würfelhusten |uhoh:  :q



Auf dem Meer ist es eigentlich gar nicht so schlimm, jedoch wenn ich wieder an Land komme, krieg ich mich nimmer ein. Ich schwanke wie ne Blöde, hab das Gefühl wie besoffen zu sein.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Red Grouper und Black Grouper


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

here I am .... #h 

Ich begnüge mich mit den kleinen Fischlis - jedoch mit Kampfkraft gesegnet!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (16. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

.... gestern als wir vom Abendessen zurück kamen, überraschte uns im Wohnzimmer dieser nette Geselle (ich krieg das würggggen....) |uhoh:  |uhoh:


----------



## Big Fins (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Vorsicht, der scheint wirklich nicht harmlos zu sein, zu sehen an den schmalen Scheren und an der geringen Größe.
Harmlose Skorpione sind größer bzw haben dickere Scheren.
Paßt gut auf euch auf daß er euch nicht erwischt.


----------



## Jetblack (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

naja - aus meiner "ich sammel Schlangen, Echsen, und sonstige Untiere" Zeit in den US, ist mir auf grund meines inzwischen antiquarischen Wissen kein Skorpion in den US bekannt, der wirklich potentiell tödlich ist. 

Allerdings stammt - wie inzwischen bekannt ist, ja nicht alles in Florida _wirklich_ aus Florida....  

Sieht mir ziemlich nach einem Florida Bark Scorpion aus der Gruppe Centruroides gracilis aus.

Ein wenig Info gibt's hier: http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/c_gracilis.php

Quintessenz: Nicht mit spielen!
Venom:
This scorpion can inflict very a painful sting, but it is not considered as potent as some of its relatives. Some information indicates that individuals from North America are less venomous than their relatives from Central and South America. C. gracilis from Cuba have a reported LD 50 value of 2.7 mg/kg, which is quite potent. This species should be handled with care.


----------



## Jetblack (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Nachtrag: LD50 ist die Dosis, die 50% der Versuchstiere nicht überleben. Für Robert besteht somit keine unmittelbare Gefahr .... so viel Gift hat der Kleine nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## Regentaucher (17. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

und immer schön die Puschen checken - bevor ihr diese  anzieht, gell #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

.... Freunde das hätte ich doch alles vorher wissen müssen  #d  |supergri  #d 

Was hätte ich denn alles für die Lebensversicherung von Rob hier anstellen können  #q 

Einen Bootscharter gründen, große Villa mit Pool kaufen, und ständig lieben Besuch vom Gärtner, Poolman oder Postbooten  :c  #q  :c


----------



## kanalbulle (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Vergiss den Milchmann nicht - oder ist das nicht der, der immer die Flaschen Richtung Haustür wirft ? #c


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

So, nun sind Volker und Alex auch hier in Florida aufgeschlagen und ihr glaubt es kaum, wo war unser erster Boardietreffen .......  :m  na klar im Boaters World! Heute Abend gehen wir erst einmal schön Futtern und planen für morgen unseren gemeinsamen Angeltrip. Fotos kommen natürlich dann auch (nur wenn sie kleinere Fische an Land ziehen als wir  |supergri )

Bis denne  |wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				kanalbulle schrieb:
			
		

> Vergiss den Milchmann nicht - oder ist das nicht der, der immer die Flaschen Richtung Haustür wirft ? #c



.. der soll doch nichts werfen ( der soll hängenbleiben  :m )


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Langsam tränen mir hier die Augen. #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Martin Obelt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander!!
> 
> Richtet doch bitte Volker schöne Grüße von mir aus - er soll sich doch wirklich mal die AVET MXL 6/4 in nem US-Shop ansehen und mit seinen Fingerchen begrabbeln - dann weiß er was ich mit "geilem Teil" gemeint habe *g*
> 
> ...



Hab ich gemacht! :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam tränen mir hier die Augen. #h




Komm, lass dir von mir das Gesicht trocknen #6 

Leider geht es ja in 3 Tagen zurück nach Deutschland bbbbbrrrrrrrrrrrr.......


----------



## Fischmäulchen (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Bilder


----------



## Jetblack (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Rauchen, Sonne, angeln ... ? _das_ kanns doch nicht gewesen sein, oder  ?


----------



## guifri (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

wo ist der fisch?


----------



## Regentaucher (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

genau :m 

*singt*
wie wolln die Fische sehn, wir wolln die Fische sehn |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorsch1 (19. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Stimmt...und jetzt her mit den unheimlichen Fischbildern. |wavey:


----------



## guifri (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

Halllllooooooooooooooooooo?

Seid ihr schon wieder gut angekommen?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Halllllooooooooooooooooooo?
> 
> Seid ihr schon wieder gut angekommen?



Ja wir sind wieder gut in Deutschland aufgeschlagen. Leider holt mich derzeit die Realität hier ein. Ist alles nicht so einfach! Nächste Woche haben wir die Urnenbeisetzung meiner Mama.

Rob ist beim Angeln, denke er wird am Wochenende ein paar Zeilen und Fotos reinstellen von KCB.

Bis denne und nicht böse sein!


----------



## guifri (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Key Colony FLORIDA*

quatsch...wir sind nicht böse...

wünsche euch alles gute und freue mich auf die rstlichen bilder irgendwann 

alles gute


----------

